

Ask HN: is there a startup school 2009? - buggy_code

looking at: http://startupschool.org/
I don't see the application for startup school 2009<p>If I recall correctly, around this time last year, the application for startup school 2008 already started.<p>Thus: is there a startup school this year? or is it delayed / (worse yet ... canceled) due to YCombinator moving to CA?
======
pg
Yes. It will be in the fall this year.

